# DNR aproves hogs over bait



## bilgerat (Mar 29, 2005)

From the GONetwork staff
Georgia wildlife officials have declared their own little war on terror, and like the real deal, this battle requires that the old rules be thrown out. 

DNR announced a new policy that allows landowners and hunters who lease land to obtain a nuisance-control permit to deal with feral hogs. Anyone with this permit has three new options, shooting hogs over bait, at night with a light greater than 6-volts, and from a vehicle that is not on a public road. The relaxed regulations for a permit-holder are not valid during Georgia's deer or turkey seasons.

"We were getting a lot of comments from people needing to control hogs," said Bill Fletcher, WRD Game Management chief. "A lot of people are doing intensive management for deer and are having problems with hogs that are tearing up food plots and are just direct competition for food. Feral hogs are a real problem in some areas, and they get very difficult to trap and to kill during daylight hours."

To obtain a permit, a landowner or lessee should contact the WRD Game Management region office where the property is located. The Hunting Seasons and Regs booklet has a region map and phone numbers.

"They will need to provide certain information, such as where the land is located, what the damage is, the acreage of property, and then the permit will be mailed to them," Bill said. 

There was a lot discussion before the decision was made to allow shooting feral hogs over bait, Bill said.

"We arrived at our decision that we need to provide relief to landowners," he said. "People said there's no way to concentrate hogs unless baiting is an option. We blocked out turkey and deer season. We want to make a clear distinction that this is nuisance-animal control, this is not hunting."


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 29, 2005)

Glad to see they blocked out deer and turkey season!! Anyone for BBQ?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 29, 2005)

At last, at last.  Common sense prevails upon the politicians.  Any of the Moral Minority gonna quit hunting over this issue??


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 29, 2005)

FootLongDawg, why should anyone quit hunting.  They state in the article above.

"We blocked out turkey and deer season. We want to make a clear distinction that this is nuisance-animal control, this is not hunting."[/QUOTE]


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 29, 2005)

woody....get my feeder ready


----------



## Chuck Martin (Mar 29, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> woody....get my feeder ready


The way you hunt you're gonna need the feeder and spot light


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 29, 2005)

in that case better just shoot em from the truck too


----------



## Augie (Mar 29, 2005)

Good news, imo, for you Ga. folks.
Been shooting them under our feeders for years here.
Anyone know what the Fl. law is concerning harvesting "hogs" at night with a light?


----------



## Chuck Martin (Mar 29, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> in that case better just shoot em from the truck too


Oh an I suppose you'll want me to hold your beer too


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 29, 2005)

Chuck Martin said:
			
		

> Oh an I suppose you'll want me to hold your beer too




If ya don't mind    I don't think they legalized the beer yet


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 29, 2005)

Huntnut... The Moral Minority does not care about that.  It is baiting, pure and simple, there they MUST quit hunting.


----------



## Sling (Mar 29, 2005)

_Anyone with this permit has three new options, shooting hogs over bait, at night with a light greater than 6-volts, and from a vehicle that is not on a public road._
How about during the day?


----------



## Woody (Mar 29, 2005)

Be very careful on this ----- there are some hoops to jump through.

No person under a certain age is allowed and _No Non Residents_ can participate.

Hopefully that will change but my copy does include those items.


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 29, 2005)

I reckon the sell of 4-wheelers are gonna surge now, cuzz it's tough totin a rifle over one shoulder and a 50 lb. bag of corn over the other while huntin...


----------



## Chuck Martin (Mar 29, 2005)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> I reckon the sell of 4-wheelers are gonna surge now, cuzz it's tough totin a rifle over one shoulder and a 50 lb. bag of corn over the other while huntin...


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 29, 2005)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> I reckon the sell of 4-wheelers are gonna surge now, cuzz it's tough totin a rifle over one shoulder and a 50 lb. bag of corn over the other while huntin...



I'm sorry, I gots to be politically correct.  

I mean't to say, I reckon the sell of 4-wheelers are gonna surge now, cuzz it's tough totin a rifle over one shoulder and a 50 lb. bag of corn over the other while performing animal control...


----------



## Randy (Mar 29, 2005)

FootLongDawg said:
			
		

> Huntnut... The Moral Minority does not care about that.  It is baiting, pure and simple, there they MUST quit hunting.



This has nothing to do with hunting.  It is eradication pure and simple.  Like baiting a mouse trap.  you are not hunt mice.  Yes, finally some common sense.  These are not game animals and need to be controlled.  They also used soem common sense and limited this eradication process to outside of deer and turkey hunting dates.

Just make sure that when you guys are approached by anti-hunters or non-hunters that you explain the problem that has developed and that you are doing your part to control and eradicate these animals and that you are NOT hunting.


----------



## Woody (Mar 29, 2005)

Here is the wording.

____________________________________________

The permits will be issued to landowners or to lease holders of hunting rights with approval of all appropriate landowners.  
Permits will be issued on a case-by-case basis by the Game Mgmt office.   
Permits allow the permit holder, or those designated by the permit holder, to shoot feral hogs from a vehicle, or to use a 12-volt light to aid in shooting hogs, and to shoot hogs in the immediate vicinity of bait. 
Permits will be issued and valid from the day after firearms deer season until March 10th and May 16th until September 1st.  
Anyone shooting feral hogs under this permit has the responsibility to do so safely including but not limited to not shooting from a public road, not shooting in the vicinity of a dwelling, not shooting while in the possession of an alcoholic beverage, and not handling a firearm in an unsafe manner. 
Anyone shooting feral hogs under this permit or accompanying someone shooting feral hogs under this permit must be at least 16 years of age, a licensed hunter, and a Georgia resident. Provided that non-resident landowners (not assistants) may qualify for a permit. 
Anyone shooting feral hogs under this permit must have, on their person, written permission from the permit holder. 
Outside of the designated time frame, feral hogs may be hunted in accordance with existing laws and regulations including meeting all licensing and safety requirements. 
On all properties covered by such permit, feral hogs must be killed on site.  Live feral hogs may not be transported within or off such properties at any time of the year.  Live feral hogs may not be held in confinement on the permitted property except in the trap where the hogs were originally caught.


----------



## Augie (Mar 29, 2005)

Florida Rules, In more ways than one..
WILD HOGS AS LEGAL GAME
In most of Florida, wild hogs are considered domestic livestock and are the property of the landowner upon whose land they occur. With landowner permission, there is no closed season, bag limit or size limit for wild hogs where they are considered domestic livestock. Wild hogs are legal game and may be taken only during specific seasons in most wildlife management areas. For more information concerning wild hogs as legal game, contact the nearest FWC regional office.

Baiting or Luring: Taking any game on any land or waters upon which corn, wheat, grain or any other food or substance has been deposited by other than normal agricultural harvesting or planting is prohibited, except as noted below. In addition to normal agricultural harvesting or planting, mourning and white-winged doves may be hunted over agricultural crops that have been harvested or manipulated on the land where grown and over natural vegetation that has been manipulated.

Resident game, other than wild turkeys, may be hunted in proximity to game feeding stations which have been continuously maintained with feed throughout the year, provided that each feeding station shall have been established at least six months prior to the taking of resident game.

Wild turkeys may not be taken by the aid of baiting or on or over any baited area. Taking wild turkey in the vicinity of a game feeding station is prohibited, unless the hunter is at least 100 yards from the feeding station.

http://www.wildflorida.org/hunting/handbook/handbook03.htm#8


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 29, 2005)

does not make a lot of sense to me , when you have hunters willing to hunt them . I hunt hogs just about year round for farmers and plantations.if they want to reduce the population. lease and land owners need to let hog hunters in to help out on this situation. if someone thinks my curs will run  deer they are welcome to come and watch,I will place $500 dollars down saying they wont ,I know what I have, so bring on your money


----------



## HT2 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Rich........*

You ain't comin' back down here unless you are "clear" of all the sickness you left with us........


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 30, 2005)

Woody, I'm a resident.  

I've never understood why it was illegal to begin with.  Granted, during deer or turkey season is a "gimme" as to why.  But during the off seasons, if hogs are a problem like every says, why did it take this long to legalize this?


----------



## flat foot (Mar 30, 2005)

Ok question, I have never seen the need to hunt them over bait. There not realy that smart, this year I shot five with my bow first time realy trying to go after them. I will not take you opinions to hart. I am just looking for views on baiting the hogs. I always thought that if some one had a problem with hogs, there is allot of people here who would be more than happy to help. Woodys hunts for example! Like I said I am not looking for somthing to get started here, just different outlooks on the subject. Thanks


----------



## Randy (Mar 31, 2005)

Flatfoot,
When you are talking about "control" it helps if you can do it the easiest, most efficient way.  Baiting requires little work to load the truck with hogs.  I do agree that if more clubs would do what Woody is doing they could make some money and help with control.  I assume Woody's next hog shoot we will be shooting over feeders.  On dry land of course!


----------



## flat foot (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the differnt view, kinda keeps me open minded


----------



## sr.corndog (Mar 31, 2005)

*DNR approves hogs over feed or bait?*

Now what are you'all going to do with all these Hogs you kill? The laws doesn't say what you must do with the carcuses. Are you going to leave them for the varmits and buzzards or fill the rivers up?


----------



## flat foot (Apr 1, 2005)

Somke the Hams, grill the backstraps, and the rest is Sausage.  come on over


----------



## andymclendon (Apr 1, 2005)

Id like to get some of the hogs of out of the way.We  have dogs and traps.Just give me an message,and let me know if the are that big of a problem.Thanks,and I dont mind geting them over BAIT...bait


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 1, 2005)

FootLongDawg said:
			
		

> Huntnut... The Moral Minority does not care about that.  It is baiting, pure and simple, there they MUST quit hunting.


Not sure if that applies to me as well since though I'm very openly against baiting I never said I'd quit hunting if legalized.  Regardless, I've no issue with baiting nuisance animals, hogs, coyotes, whatever....  It ain't about HUNTING, it's about population control.  Two very different issues.  
Only down side I see to this is some very weak principled folks out spotlighting hogs, loaded rifle in hand, and they happen to shine ole mossy horns.  I'm guessing he's often times going down....    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## General Lee (Apr 1, 2005)

I agree with you LSU about some hog shooters taking ol'mossyhorns while out shining for hogs but as JB said,this is similar to a deer crop depredation permit and ol' mossy goes down more times than most realize with them.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 1, 2005)

General Lee said:
			
		

> I agree with you LSU about some hog shooters taking ol'mossyhorns while out shining for hogs but as JB said,this is similar to a deer crop depredation permit and ol' mossy goes down more times than most realize with them.


Agreed.  But in a deer predation kill, deer (all deer) are supposed to be killed.  I'm not so naive to not know idiots shine deer illegally all the time, but now they are going to be able to do it a little more blantantly.
LEO - "What are you boys doing out here with your guns and spotlight, shining this pasture for?"
Poachers - "Hogs.  Here's our permit that says we're shooting hogs and not deer."
LEO - "OK, have a good night."  

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## JBowers (Apr 5, 2005)

This is the result of a policy change relative to controlling nuisance animals. It required no action by the General Assembly (law) or by the Board of Natural Resources (regulation).

DNR already had/has the authority to institute a feral hog control permit as authorized in OCGA 27-2-31. Pertaining to feral hogs, it states: 

"(a) The department is authorized to issue wildlife control permits authorizing the permittee to trap, transport and release, or kill wildlife and feral hogs where such action is otherwise prohibited by law or regulation: 
(1) When the department determines that there is a substantial likelihood the presence of such wildlife or feral hogs will endanger or cause injury to persons or will destroy or damage agricultural crops, domestic animals, buildings, structures, or other personal property;.....
(4) For feral hogs, provided that all permitted activities must comply with all rules and regulations of the Georgia Department of Agriculture. 
(b) In issuing a wildlife control permit, the department shall prescribe the method, means, species, numbers, time limits, location, and any other conditions it deems necessary ......"

Contrary to some vague information that was previously published, this policy does not allow just anybody to go out and kill feral hogs over bait, at night, with a light (>6 volts), from a vehicle, etc. on a whim. They must apply, meet permit requirements, and abide by permit conditions. This is not an additional hunting opportunity, it is not hunting, it is pure nuisance wildlife control and eradication. The objective of this program is to reasonably maximize the opportunity for landowners who desire to eradicate and control feral hog populations. It is very similar to the Crop Depredation Permits for Deer.

It is not uncommon to allow flexibility (e.g. shooting over bait) to assist in controlling nuisance wildlife or animals.  Usually, at that point, those critters are publicly viewed as a pest (might want to remember this 'cause I don't think we consider or want deer considered a pest!).


----------



## Tom Borck (Apr 18, 2005)

As stated many times on Woodys, those who oppose baiting have argued that baiting can potentially spread disease.  

How will the DNR ensure that deer and other wildlife do not eat the bait?

By allowing baiting of hogs are they admitting that baiting does not spread disease?  Or the fear of spreading disease is so small it is not worth considering?


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2005)

From what I have seen of hogs there will be no bait left for other animals.  Further, other animals will not visit a bait site while hogs are present.  I do not think the chance of spreading a desease is there.


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 18, 2005)

> Or the fear of spreading disease is so small it is not worth considering?


  No worse than 2 deer licking eachother noses, butts, ears, and other private parts


----------



## Guy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey, whoever and however you all kill them, save me some ribs!  

I assume it is really for those land owners that need to get rid of them.  At our camp, we love when they are around.  A nice 75 pound youngin' would taste great.


----------

